#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Open Source community

## AJB

Als er toch een aantal  liefhebbers zijn: waarom dan geen community opzetten hier op het J&H Forum ?? Er zijn programmeurs, hardware-boyz, operators en beta-testers online, dus we zouden in een nieuw topic of afgeschermd gedeelte kunnen gaan brainstormen over een eigen project toch ?

Roep maar eens  :Smile:  

grtz Arvid

----------


## KoenB

Vind dit best wel goed idee, al zou dit inderdaad best gebeuren op een iets afgeschermd gedeelte van het forum.

----------


## AJB

Dan bij deze een officieel verzoek aan de admins van dit forum: wat vinden jullie ?

----------


## BlueConfig

Ik ben hier zeker voor te vinden. 

het is idd zo dat hier op het forum meer dan genoeg mensen zijn met een degelijke kennis van zaken. Dus wrm niet !

----------


## Funmaker

count me in...

----------


## moderator

Helder idee, kunnen mensen die dit zien zitten even aangeven wat hun concrete bijdrage aan deze communitie mag zijn?

----------


## AJB

Ik wil graag een bijdrage leveren in het ontwerpen van structuur, functies, logica, en allerlei praktijkideeen. Tevens hardware design etc.

grtz Arvid

----------


## moderator

Arvid, Helder!

Kunnen anderen ook aangeven wat ze hier van vinden en in welke vorm we een bijdrage van hen mogen verwachten?

Voor een gebruikersgroep is draagvlak nodig...

----------


## Funmaker

Helder oei en zo helder ben ik niet  :Cool:  
ontopic: Wat kan ik bijdragen...
-Mijn gezond verstand
-mijn kennis in de programateur. Ik doe namelijk momenteel de richting Toegepaste Informatica dus software begint hier wel beter en beter te lukken... Ook de logica/programmastructuren, een basis kennis van hardware, dataorganisatie,...
Dit is nog maar mijn eerste jaar dus de komende jaren zal mijn kennis gestaag groeien.

-open source lijkt me leuk want ga misschien proberen voor mijn eindwerk de programmastructuur en de software te schrijven van een lichttafel...
...

----------


## Koen van der K

Even een korte vraag mbt de bedoeling van een "community" :

Wil men op een forum bedoeld om kennis te "verspreiden" nu de kennis gaan afschermen; is 't voor "ons-kent-ons"-verhalen of voor mensen die wellicht menen beter in een "echt professioneel" clubje te vertoeven ?

Wat is het doel en hoe is 't idee dan om met "fysiek gescheiden" collega's een gemeenschappelijk (kostendekkend / commercieel) project te runnen ?

Misschien (hopelijk) dat ik het volledig verkeerd heb maar ik krijg er nav voorgaande posts toch een beetje een vreemde indruk van dit soort "onderscheiden" en afscheidingsclubjes.

Ik meen hier op 't forum genoeg info te vinden en verspreiden die in de praktijk zijn nut bewijst, vandaar deze vragen.

Groeten !

----------


## Funmaker

[no offence]
mss voel je je afgescheiden omdat je de dingen die er gezegd worden niet snapt? 
Ik kan heel goed begrijpen dat het elitair zou lijken en dergelijken meer maar voor sommigen is het soms gewoon leuk en mega handig als ze een foutje hebben in bv hun programme code dat iemand anders kan helpen die fout op te lossen...
of dat iemand een opensource programma bouwt hier post en dat anderen die software kunnen verbeteren... mijn bedoelin zal het allesinds niet zijn om elitair of tot een beperkt groepje te behoren... Ik zou er enkel terecht willen kunnen met vragen, software verbeteringen en er dus een pak bij kan leren en evt mensen die er niks of weinig van snappen iets nieuws aan te leren
groeten

[/no offence]

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Funmaker,

Is dat dan info die niet op het "open" forum gevraagd / geplaatst kan / mag worden ?

Mensen die specifieke info zoeken en al een tijdje op 't forum ronddwalen weten toch wel wie ze hier voor zouden kunnen aanspreken ?

Ondanks een community best handig zou kunnen zijn voor sommigen zou ik graag willen weten wat voor concreets 't bijdraagt ...

Beginners en mensen die er weinig van snappen iets bijleren is wat dagelijks gebeurt op 't forum.

Groeten !

----------


## Funmaker

ik denk dat ik uw probleem zie  :Wink: 
jij denkt dat een community een gesloten gedeelte is waar enkel mensen met de benodigde kennis opkunnen... maar volgens mijn inschattingsvermogen bedoelen zij met een community gewoon een ander onderdeel zoals daar al zijn als riggin, licht, geluid, overige,....
Als het blijkbaar toch een gesloten gedeelte zou zijn voor beperkt select groepje van mensen dan stellen een aantal mensen mij teleur... en wijger ik ook mijn kennis daar te gaan delen!
groeten

----------


## Koen van der K

Ja, een "afgesloten" forum, dat is idd waaraan ik eigenlijk dacht, maar zoals je zegt zou dat inderdaad toch wat vreemd en niet helemaal de bedoeling zijn lijkt me.

Maar enfin, samen iets bouwen waaraan iedereen een mening / idee / kennis aan bijdraagt is natuurlijk mooi ... enkel het verschil en het doel is mij nog niet helemaal duidelijk ... we zullen zien !

Groeten !

----------


## moderator

Even een reactie vanuit de moderating kant.

De vorm waarin deze gebruikersgroep zich zou kunnen begeven is geen onderwerp van gesprek geweest.
Eerst en vooral is er gekeken naar de belangstelling. Verder is er bevraagd welke meerwaarde mensen kunnen leveren, welke expertise ze kunnen inbrengen ten aanzien van dit specifieke onderwerp.

Hoewel er geen voorwaarden aan verbonden zijn, zijn we wel van mening dat een forum onderdeel moet voorzien in een behoefte.

Gelet op de uiterst geringe respons op de geplaatste oproep en de reeds actieve communities die dit onderwerp supporten (noot: wel engelstalig) 
is het niet wenselijk om dit initiatief *op dit moment* verder uit te diepen.

----------


## laserguy

Zou het gebrek aan respons soms niet zijn oorsprong vinden in het veel te onduidelijke en te algemene karakter van de vraagstelling?
De vraag klinkt nu als: "Wie heeft er zin in vis".
Nu ja, ik heb wel zin in vis maar wie gaat hem vangen en bakken, hoe komt hij op mijn bord, ...?
Zou de reactie niet groter zijn mocht iemand BIJVOORBEELD zeggen "Hé laten we eens een DMX-sturing bouwen die goedkoop is, makkelijk na te bouwen is en met begrijpbare software die heel makkelijk te bedienen is."
Dan weet je pas welke richting het uitgaat namelijk.
Ik had dus ook nog niet gereageerd omdat ik wou afwachten wat het project concreet ging worden.
Tevens moet er toch, zoals bij de meeste opensourceprojecten, een soort leider zijn die de boel een beetje coördineert? Ook daarover werd nog niet gesproken wegens, hier waarschijnlijk ook weer, de te onduidelijke beeldvorming.





> is het niet wenselijk om dit initiatief *op dit moment* verder uit te diepen.



M.a.w. het is m.i. net *WEL* wenselijk om dit inititatief *op DIT moment* verder uit te diepen en te *concretiseren*!

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha heren,

Inderdaad kan ik me in het commentaar van Laserguy wel vinden.
Handiger zou natuurlijk geweest zijn als ik eerst de vraag gesteld zou hebben in welke vorm een eventuele community in dit forum geintegreerd zou worden ;-)

Gezien ik het huidige forum al aardig praktisch en info verstrekkend vind de vraag wat de "community-tak" inhoudt en aan meerwaarde biedt ... weet nu nog steeds niet hoe en wat.

Ik zie 't wel verschijnen ... groeten !

----------


## moderator

> Zou het gebrek aan respons soms niet zijn oorsprong vinden in het veel te onduidelijke en te algemene karakter van de vraagstelling?
> De vraag klinkt nu als: "Wie heeft er zin in vis".
> Nu ja, ik heb wel zin in vis maar wie gaat hem vangen en bakken, hoe komt hij op mijn bord, ...?
> Zou de reactie niet groter zijn mocht iemand BIJVOORBEELD zeggen "Hé laten we eens een DMX-sturing bouwen die goedkoop is, makkelijk na te bouwen is en met begrijpbare software die heel makkelijk te bedienen is."
> Dan weet je pas welke richting het uitgaat namelijk.
> Ik had dus ook nog niet gereageerd omdat ik wou afwachten wat het project concreet ging worden.
> Tevens moet er toch, zoals bij de meeste opensourceprojecten, een soort leider zijn die de boel een beetje coördineert? Ook daarover werd nog niet gesproken wegens, hier waarschijnlijk ook weer, de te onduidelijke beeldvorming.
> 
> 
> ...




Waarom kom je pas nu met deze verdiepingsvraag?

Maakt mij niet veel uit hoor, maar als je mensen eerst twee weken de tijd geeft te reageren, dan komt het op mij vreemd over als er nu, na mijn reactie, een kritische vraag volgt.
Lijkt mij evident dat je deze ook reeds eerder had kunnen stelen.

Inhoudelijk: De vraag is niet concreter gesteld, simpelweg omdat dit de input was voor dat moment waarna werd geopperd dat in een apart gebruikersgroep verder uit te diepen.

Niet aan mij om over de inhoudelijkheid in te gaan, daarvoor ontbreekt de expertise.

----------


## KoenB

ik stelde deze vraag met volgende dingen in mijn gedachten:

- IGBT sinus wave dimmer (daarom men vraag in techniek topic)
- Artnet node
- USBDMX software
- Matrix software
- DMX booster (niet zo eenvoudig als gedacht)
- DMX merger
- Fadertafel
- .... en nog een hoop dingen waar ik nood vind aan een goed open source alternatief

Momenteel ben ik aan het denken om hier een apparte website voor op te richten, ik heb nl nog geen concreet idee van hoe dit te realiseren. Aangezien het blijkbaar toch moeilijk is om dit mee in dit forum te verwerken.

----------


## BlueConfig

Mss hebben er nog mensen dezelfde reacties als ik ...

Ik persoonlijk wist niet goed wat de doelstelling was van uw vraag. En dan kijk ik ff de kat uit de boom mss da anderen het wel begrepen... dus ja daarom niet direct een reactie van mijnentewege...

----------


## laserguy

> Waarom kom je pas nu met deze verdiepingsvraag?
> 
> Maakt mij niet veel uit hoor, maar als je mensen eerst twee weken de tijd geeft te reageren, dan komt het op mij vreemd over als er nu, na mijn reactie, een kritische vraag volgt.
> Lijkt mij evident dat je deze ook reeds eerder had kunnen stelen.



De verdiepingsvraag komt er omdat er iemand, cq jij dus, eens een beetje de boel hebt opgerakeld met je posting en dat is goed want jij bent de moderator en als je inderdaad ziet dat er geen leven in komt is een mogelijke juiste reactie inderdaad de jouwe: even een knuppel in het hoenderhok.
Het gevolg is dan dat mensen die vanaf de zijlijn toekijken net dat stukje input krijgen waardoor ze ineens actief gaan meedoen.
Dit proces is dus helemaal niet vreemd integendeel: dit proces is 100% natuurlijk en des mensches...

Nu ik dan ook in gang ben geschoten ook maar even een kritische noot met actieve voorstellen:
1. in plaats van ons af te vragen hoe we dit in het forum gaan integreren zouden we ons misschien eerst niet beter afvragen WAT we gaan integreren EN OF DAT NODIG IS!
2. aansluitend bij 1: moet hier niet een beetje een structuur en volgorde inkomen? We hebben ondertussen al een hoop losse eindjes maar moeten we die niet eens stap voor stap aan elkaar knopen.

Mijn voorstel: KoenB heeft iets praktisch, hij heeft dit gepost in techniek. Is dit niet de enige eenvoudige, simpele en werkbare manier? Geen speciaal gedoe: onder techniek je voorstel posten (IGBT) en het binnen DAT topic uitwerken? Aangezien KoenB dit proces start wordt hij automatisch coördinator van dat topic en stuurt hij met zijn posts bij waar nodig. De moderator van dit forum zorgt er voor dat er bij eventuele zware ruzies niet te veel brokken worden gemaakt.
't Is misschien boerenlogica maar vergeet niet dat de Rabobank ook een boerenbank is die ondertussen wereldwijd wel een AAA-rating heeft opgebouwd dankzij die boerenlogica en dat kunnen veel andere grote banken niet zeggen!

----------


## AJB

Dag lieve mensen, wat een verhitte discussies alweer... Moet het altijd zo hoog op gespeeld worden ?

Het idee (en vandaar ook mijn oorspronkelijke vraag), is dat er een enorme markt is met allerlei producten. Deze producten bieden soms voor en nadelen, en deze kunnen we eens op een rijtje gaan zetten. Vervolgens kun je een doel extraheren: wat is op dit moment de grootste zwakte in lichttafel gebied, en hoe kunnen we die leegte d.m.v. een studie/project op het forum opvullen.

O.t.: We moeten eerst de dialoog aangaan met een aantal professionals op brede vakgebieden (gewoon in gesloten forum), dan een doelstelling formuleren, en dan (in een open forum) kunnen we dit gaan uitwerken. Leerzaam, leuk en wie weet waar we uiteindelijk mee komen !

grtz Arvid

----------


## Funmaker

wat versta je onder dialoog met profesionals? wat wil je hier uit halen?

----------


## AJB

Het gaat om een evaluatie van de huidige projecten, met als insteek het bedienen van de markt. Wat willen we ? Wat is er momenteel ? en dit van elkaar afgetrokken: wat moet er nog gebeuren  :Smile: 

Dan is het interessant om te kijken in hoeverre wij daar als forum een interessant project van kunnen maken.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Snap ik nu goed, dat jullie een community op willen zetten, waarbij producten worden 'afgekraakt' als ze daadwerkelijk slecht zijn. En producten 'de hemel in worden geprezen' als deze van super kwaliteit zijn?

In dat geval, zou ik best nog wel eens wat bij kunnen dragen in de programmatuur van de website. HTML, CSS, PHP en MYSQL zijn hier genoeg onder de knie om dit te kunnen realiseren.

----------


## BlueConfig

> Snap ik nu goed, dat jullie een community op willen zetten, waarbij producten worden 'afgekraakt' als ze daadwerkelijk slecht zijn. En producten 'de hemel in worden geprezen' als deze van super kwaliteit zijn?
> 
> In dat geval, zou ik best nog wel eens wat bij kunnen dragen in de programmatuur van de website. HTML, CSS, PHP en MYSQL zijn hier genoeg onder de knie om dit te kunnen realiseren.




Ik hoop alvast dat dit niet de bedoeling is.... 

Wel kunnen we bij de zwaktes van de bestaande producten op zoek gaan naar extra features voor het open source project. :Big Grin:

----------


## BlueConfig

hellow

Terug ff verderdoen in dit topic. Vind het te jammer om te late schieten...

Ik doe dit na aanleiding van het topic "Digitale 32-kanaals multikabel" van Hansom. 

Kdacht aan een appart stuk waar alleen puur technische ontwerpen en onderwerpen worden besproken. Mensen brengen ontwerpen aan. deze worden dan enkel technisch en kritisch bekeken en eventueel bijgestuurd...

Niet alleen hardware natuurlijk (My spirits...) maar ook software natuurlijk... open source ... uiteindelijk zou het een soort "database"  moeten worden van ideen... 

Zo da wast... Wie vind wat hiervan?

----------


## Stoney3K

> hellow
> 
> Terug ff verderdoen in dit topic. Vind het te jammer om te late schieten...
> 
> Ik doe dit na aanleiding van het topic "Digitale 32-kanaals multikabel" van Hansom. 
> 
> Kdacht aan een appart stuk waar alleen puur technische ontwerpen en onderwerpen worden besproken. Mensen brengen ontwerpen aan. deze worden dan enkel technisch en kritisch bekeken en eventueel bijgestuurd...
> 
> Niet alleen hardware natuurlijk (My spirits...) maar ook software natuurlijk... open source ... uiteindelijk zou het een soort "database"  moeten worden van ideen... 
> ...



^^^^^ mee eens.

Hier iemand die 4 jaar TU elektrotechniek heeft staan (jaar #5 voor Bachelor onderweg) en een aardige hoeveelheid kennis in de loop der jaren heeft opgedaan van hardware/software design (oa C/C++/C#, microprocessor-design, D/A,A/D converters, signaalprocessing) en een aardige achtergrond aan het opbouwen is van AV techniek (licht, geluid, video, radio) en maar al te graag wil meewerken.

Waar ik zelf nog wat in wil doen zijn een aantal projectjes:
* Een eigen versie van de GrandMA software, PC-based dus, waarmee DMX aangestuurd kan worden. Waarschijnlijk zal dit onder DOS lopen, in dat soort situaties het stabielste, en dichtste bij de hardware. Qua rekenkracht is zulk soort software namelijk niet zo heel zwaar.

* Open-source pakket om real-time video (TV) te mixen, vergelijkbaar met Wirecast. Via Libavcodec zou dit prima mogelijk moeten zijn, ook om op bestaande Wirecast features verder te bouwen zoals gebruik van meerdere monitors en MIDI sturing.

* Open-source pakket voor draaien/mixen/programmeren van radio.

----------

